# But probably not as dumb as my Kontakt question :)



## lamboguy (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, so I have DP5 and it's loaded with a huge Kontakt orchestra, several "Instances" of Kontakt 2

Is there any way to open the DP file without loading all those samples? Now it takes maybe 2 minutes to open, which is about 1.5 minutes of sample loading. But sometimes I just want to work on the piano part (Ivory) or something and I don't need to load all the Kontakt samples.

Any tricks I'm missing? 

thanks!

Fred


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 6, 2010)

you could "abort load" as each instance loads. No fun there and takes too much effort OR...

Just delete all BUT piano part and save it as "such and such PIANO only" 

in other words there is no way other than saving different versions.

edit-just had a thought-I use Bidule for my kontakt needs. I have a lot of ram in my puter so there is never a need to purge etc but having Kontakt in bidule separate from DP could be helpful in your case.


----------



## lamboguy (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes I do use purge, especially at the end of the project when I need a bit more memory for mixing. (I'm really maxing out this Mac Mini, but it's awfully good at what it does!)

I'll check out Bidule -- thanks for that.

I just had a thought (as my wife says, "congratulations") :-|

If I deselect "play" on the kontakt vi's and save that way, will it not load the samples next time DP opens? I don't know why I think that might be...I'll test for the heck of it but I'm afraid I'm stuck with samples loading...which is fine. Gives me a chance to brush my teeth 

Thanks,

Fred


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 7, 2010)

Brushing your teeth is good (actually, getting a water pick is 100 x better :D ).

Bidule would be worth exploring (or VSL Enemble Pro). Also, you can open programs in standalone mode while you have the DP templates open. I've had a few issues arise but often it works fine.

This is why I love my Yamaha S90ES - I can play piano whenever I want regardless of the computer templates.


----------



## lamboguy (Jul 8, 2010)

Try the Phillips SoniCare (Sonic) toothbrush, it's amazing. I should have started using one of these ultrasonics 10 years ago.

So...sequencing. 

Yes, I really miss my analog setup, which is still in my closet! But the new computer-based systems are great too. I'll play around with these ideas, thanks!

Fred


----------



## lamboguy (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok, after a bit I've found that:

- Purging doesn't stop the sample from being loaded at startup (don't know why)
- The best way for me to get around all this is to set the VI's to "None" (instead of MSI, Kontakt, etc) -- then the orchestra is in italics and doesn't load.

Not the best solution, but until I need the instruments, it's better than nothing.

One more thing -- I'm beginning to think that DP simply doesn't work "100%" on the Mac Mini, or at least mine. There are so many things that either don't work or don't work the way folks tell me they should. So....who knows! o=< 

Cheers,

Fred


----------



## bdr (Jul 30, 2010)

Two methods
1.in the tracks overview there is a blue dot next to tracks like VIs or audio tracks to enable or disable the track. Turn them off before closing the project.
2.put all your VIs in a V-rack, then in the chunks window you can disable the play button before saving. 

In either method once you have opened your project you can just enable the VIs anytime.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 30, 2010)

bdr is right!


----------



## lamboguy (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll give it a shot

Fred


----------



## dp_audio (Jul 31, 2010)

In the mixing board, you can also click the arrow at the bottom of a VI strip, which opens a submenu where you can disable/enable the track. This does the same thing as clicking the blue dot in the tracks view, so if you have stuff in a V-rack, you can turn off certain VIs and leave others on.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 31, 2010)

I would look into using VEP or Bidule to host your instances of Kontakt


----------

